# 3G dongle - wifi routers.



## dabster (Dec 14, 2012)

Seemingly there are cheaper 3G dongle modem wifi routers available in market. (Put dongle and use Wifi)
Need suggestions.

Option1: TP-LINK TL-MR3020 Portable 3G/3.75G Wireless N Router: Flipkart.com
Option2: TP-LINK TL-MR3220 3G/4G Wireless N Router: Flipkart.com

1. Are there any 3G router WIFI models which will just take a sim directly and not a dongle. [yeah almost like wifi tethering from phone ?]
2. Any comments on these 2 modems - Range - quality - any other options.


Thanks!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2012)

1. D-Link DIR-457U myPocket 3.75G HSUPA Router: Flipkart.com

2. may find some useful info here:
Router For BSNL EVDO!!


----------



## dabster (Dec 15, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> 1. D-Link DIR-457U myPocket 3.75G HSUPA Router: Flipkart.com



Looks to be above 6.5k. Any reason you suggest this one..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2012)

Micromax 400R Data Card: Flipkart.com
Huawei E355 (Wifi Dongle) Data Card: Flipkart.com
Beetel 3G Max (Mi-Fi) Data Card: Flipkart.com


----------



## ghantaukay (Dec 30, 2012)

I have TP-Link  TL MR3020 3G Wireless Router. I am trying to set up a wireless connection using Reliance Netconnect 3G (MF-190). I want to connect my iPad 2 and kindle using wifi.The kindle shows my router as one of the wifi connections but when I try to connect I get a failed connection message. Moreover, my pc does not show the TP Link connection in the list of connections. Can anyone suggest how I can get over this problem? Thanks


----------

